# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  إنّ من الذنوب مالا يكفّره إلّا الهمّ بالأولاد

## احمد ابو انس

قال ابن القيم : إنّ من الذنوب مالا يكفّره إلّا الهمّ بالأولاد
هل هذا القول يصح عن ابن القيم ؟

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

هذه الكلمة ايضاً نسبت للامام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله أيضاً

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

في الحديث عند الطبراني في الأوسط مرفوعا :إن من الذنوب ذنوبا لا يكفرها الصلاة ولا الصيام ولا الحج ولا العمرة، قالوا: فما يكفرها يا رسول الله؟ قال: الهموم في طلب المعيشة. وهو حديث موضوع .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

السؤال    




هل هناك حديث(إن من الذنوب ما لا يكفره إلا السعي في طلب الرزق) أرجو شرحه وبيان درجته.

            الإجابــة

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فقد روى الطبراني في الأوسط, والديلمي في مسند الفردوس, وأبو نعيم في الحلية بألفاظ مختلفة متقاربة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن من الذنوب ذنوبا لا يكفرها الصلاة ولا الصيام ولا الحج ولا العمرة، قالوا: فما يكفرها يا رسول الله؟ قال: الهموم في طلب المعيشة.
 وروى الطبراني في الأوسط مرفوعا : من أمسى كالا من عمل يديه أمسى مغفورا له. قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد: وفيه رجال لم أعرفهم. وقال عن الحديث الأول: وفيه محمد بن سلام المصري، قال الذهبي: حدث عن يحيى بن بكير بخبر موضوع. وقال عنه صاحب أسنى المطالب: سنده ضعيف. وقال عنه الألباني: موضوع.
 ولا شك أن من أنفق على عياله وأقاربه أو غيرهم وسعى  في كسب الحلال لهم بنية صادقة لا شك أنه مأجور من الله تعالى؛ لما في  الصحيحين وغيرهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لسعد: وإنك لن تنفق نفقة تبتغي بها وجه الله إلا أجرت عليها حتى اللقمة تجعلها في في امرأتك.
 وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما يصيب المسلم من نصب ولا وصب ولا هم ولا حزن ولا أذى ولا غم حتى الشوكة يشاكها إلا كفر الله بها من خطاياه. رواه البخاري وغيره. 

 والله أعلم. 

 http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=72483

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://majles.alukah.net/t196319/#post974356

----------

